# [SOLVED] Overclocking stops GPU boot



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I have overclocked my Q6600. I am presently using an MSI P31 Mobo. I have settled on 2662.3Mhz because if I take it higher my 6600GT doesnt start and I subsequently have to reset CMOS and start over.
As you can probably tell, Im not a seasoned overclocker.
I'd like to know what I need to change to remedy this and enable a slightly higher overclock. 
2800Mhz (8x350, or 9x311 for 2799Mhz) would be nice. 
Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Overclocking stops GPU boot*

i don't think it affects your GPU. It only looks like that when the system is unstable and doesn't boot etc. 

you need to strike a balance between the multiplier and core clock speed. evedently you will gte better performance if you put the core clock speed higher and the multiplier lower. 

To get more stability so your system boots at higher speeds, you need to apply a higher voltage to your CPU and/or your chipset. Do this 0.01 volts at a time if you can!!! 

Upping the voltage on these wears the components a little, but not drastically unless it is upped way high. Doing this will also up the tempretures up a bit so watch those.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking stops GPU boot*

In which case, I think I might wait until my P5N-E mobo comes. That will more likely have a better overclocking ability/tolerance/adjustability. I tried lower multiplier/higher clock in the previously mentioned setup. Or do you mean even lower multiplier/higher clock?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Overclocking stops GPU boot*

Sounds good. :laugh: You could try an even lower multiplier/higher clock but as I said there's a balance to be found and after a while, the lower multiplier means you don't get a good overall CPU speed and so is counter productive. 

Your knew mobo looks the dogs ********! (good lol) U'll defenitly get great clocks with that. ASUS FTW.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking stops GPU boot*

P5N-E is old hat now. This board is a year old and as far as I know the design is at least 2 years old. I wanted something better, but theres only so much I can spend under the missus' radar :wink::wink::wink:


----------

